# My rats have been poisoned, the vet offered humane euth



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

So, I broke up with my partner, he said he would look after my rats until I came and got them as I could not take them with me.

Now he has contacted me about how sick they suddenly are. 

Spooky is the worst, he has porphrin everywhere, he is not moving, and cannot eat or drink, he has blood in his stool, and cannot even open his eyes...

the other rats are showing the same signs he did.

All at once, all of them, are sick, dying..

I am crying my eyes out/ I cannot even get there to be with my ratties!

His roommates did it, I KNOW they did!!!

I am sorry I cannot offer more information, I am crying like crazy..

Is a humane euth really the only option for my rats!?


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

All of my boys are under a year old... Why hurt my boys....


----------



## phatdaddy (Feb 3, 2013)

some people are very cruel by nature. i would seriously consider your vets advice, poisoning is slow and very painfull.


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Some people are just monsters. The vets couldn't offer any sort of help to get them over what ever they injested? I would think giving them lots of water to flush out what making them sick could help. But I'm not sure if that could help. Maybe rubing them alot to get there blood moving more to help could help also. That's all the advice I can offer. I'm so sorry those people did this to your boys. I wish I could help more.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

If they do survive (highly unlikely) they will have a sh*t ton of problems and die down the road after lots of suffering. Pts is the best option. Also i would see if your vet would be willing to put your exes roommates to sleep in a non humane way. That is really really cruel and they are sick people and shouldnt be allowed to get away with this. My heart hurts so bad right now for those poor babies. Please put them out of their misery. :'( Im so sorry. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

WHO WOULD DO THAT?! Omg I am so sorry.  I don't know what to do in a situation like this. I don't know if they'll pull though or not?!
Sue them for animal cruelty.


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

I cannot charge them with animals cruelty, in my country, rats are not protected... I cannot even get a ride to get over there to take them to get PTS.

My boys did NOT deserve this fate!!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I am so, so sorry.

I know next to nothing about Canada government, but here in the US with a good lawyer you'd be able to go after them for destruction of property rather than animal abuse. These people deserve to be punished.


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

I feel so horrible for my sweet, loving boys..


----------



## phatdaddy (Feb 3, 2013)

keep them near you and let them know they are loved. they will have to answer for thier deeds in the end.


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

phatdaddy said:


> keep them near you and let them know they are loved. they will have to answer for thier deeds in the end.


They are currently hours away from me... I cannot even say good-bye!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

That's horrible. I'm so sorry

the only other "treatment" other then being put to sleep would be activated charcoal, but with their condition it probably wouldn't work unless they injected it via an IV. Plus at this stage I'm not sure of long term affects from being poisoned and surviving it.

If you're able to, try to find a lawyer who is willing to support you if you make that choice. Make sure you have everything documented though for evidence.


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

This hurts just to read. I'm so sorry


----------



## karip (Apr 14, 2013)

That's horrifying, whatever the cause. I am so very sorry.


----------



## Sugapot (Mar 3, 2013)

I feel sick after reading this. It is more than disgusting. 
Ruka I really feel for you, I have tears too. Thinking of you - I don't think anything we say will make you feel better. But i am sure I speak for all forum members that we are here for you and that we care. 

That is just sick!! :-(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bbrats (Jan 21, 2013)

I shouldnt have read this before heading to bed. Now I'm just too angry about what they did and upset about what you are going through to get to sleep. I am so sorry about what has happened. This is absolutely terrible!


----------



## Ladyfish_xx (Feb 26, 2013)

I am so sorry of this is truly an animal cruelty issue.....I would hope no one would actually do this...


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh my God! This is horrible... I am so sorry. How can people be so awful!? My heart aches for you. There are days where I just don't understand humanity.


----------



## sara1991 (Apr 12, 2013)

are you sure you cant get them done... im not sure about america but in the uk its illegal to cause unnessecery suffering to any animal even if classed as 'vermin' by some people, thats why its illegal to feed live rats/mice unless the snake wont eat anything else.
im so sorry about your situation some people truely have no heart but karmer is a beautiful thing and one day they will regret the vile decisions they made in their pittyfull life. good luck keeping calm because if it was me i would probably be in police custody by now.


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

This is so heart breaking to read, 
How could someone do that to them, pure evil, 
I'm so sorry about this, I wish I could say something to help,


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ladybugnpeach (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh my gosh! I just cannot find the words to console you right now. I am so very sorry that this has happened. Those poor babies.


----------



## Nogitsune (Apr 9, 2013)

That's just.... wow. There's got to be something you can get them with. Maybe destruction of property, like Caged suggested. Even if they're not protected as pets, they do belong to you.


----------



## phatdaddy (Feb 3, 2013)

worried for you all last night...


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

This is so sad  I really hope you are able to at least go get your babies & take them to be PTS so you can say goodbye. I am SO SO sorry & I hope whoever did this gets their karma.


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

Nogitsune said:


> That's just.... wow. There's got to be something you can get them with. Maybe destruction of property, like Caged suggested. Even if they're not protected as pets, they do belong to you.


*** This.Charge their butts. If you're serious about it and have the funds and time to pursue it, start it ASAP. Make them liable for destruction of property, vet bills and pain and suffering. Call all of the local shelters and see if you can get them banned from ever owning animals.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

It is a story like this which is why I like rats, and not people. In Canada it is mostly ok to murder other people and face minimal punishment. And if you are 17 or under, you can kill for free. So harming animals? The punishment would be laughable.


----------



## crys12065 (Jul 12, 2011)

I am so sorry, this is just awful. I am so sad for you and your poor babies. I hope something can be done for them so they aren't suffering. And I hope those people get what's coming to them!!


----------



## Hamsterific (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm really sorry. How are they doing now?


----------



## lilmrspanda (Jun 11, 2012)

What an awful situation I hope you have Reported it ? I know that people think of them as Just Pets but that is not rite!..


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

Also, ask your vet for advice on what to do. Animal cruelty laws are getting tougher at least in my province. They just announced some laws they want to pass.


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

My heart goes out to you, I am so sad with you and angry at these "people" for hurting your boys like this. They are scum, and I hope you are able to see them punished for their cruelty to your babies.


----------



## RainOnRahoon (Dec 17, 2012)

This is absolutely heartbeaking. I am so sorry for you and your poor babies. Anyone who would knowingly harm an animal isn't even worth being called human. I wish there were more you could do to help them, but sadly, if they were poisoned then having them euthanized would be the least painful for them.


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Hope your okay ruka, I can't imagine how hard this is for you and your babies, get back to us when you can to let us all know your okay, 

Thinking of you and your babies, 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I am so, so sorry this happened. My heart aches for you and your babies. Was this the same person who neglected the two babies he supposedly adopted from you? At the very least their names need to be on some blacklist so they can never purchase or adopt animals. This is absolutely horrid and heartbreaking. I'm hoping for the best for you and your boys, but we're here for you no matter what. Please let us know if there's anything you can do. I cannot believe cruelty like this exists in the world.


----------



## Sydandmason (Apr 30, 2013)

I am so so sorry! People have no hearts. I will be praying for your rats.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

I feel like I am going to throw up. I can't imagine wanting to inflict pain on your babies like that! I'm usually pretty good at imagining what would cause someone to do something, because I'm a writer, but I just literally cannot wrap my mind around this. If you want to kill them (which is horrible anyway and which there is no excuse for) at least do it in a way that wouldn't inflict so much suffering. I am so, so sorry for you. I think you should try and punish them, as other people have mentioned. They have punished your rats who committed no crime, so they definitely deserve to be punished by law.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Ruka...  Try to get a nice cop on your side if you can to investigate for destruction of property... find out what killed them (vets can do a toxicology screen for a fee) and make your friend (?) take a picture of the poison. Document through sending emails, texts, writing, etc as much as possible. Those people are HORRIBLE... I'm infuriated... I would just flip if someone hurt my babies... Act quick. Some cops are jerks and won't help you...some will. May your babies rest in peace.......

I just cant wait for those guys to get whats coming to them!!!


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Any updates??? 
Hope you're doing alright through all of this...


----------



## ratazana (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear that, my heart hurts for you... I'm so very, very sorry. 

You should contact your local animal cruelty office, and ask your vet to write up something explaining that they had been intentionally poisoned. This is definitely animal cruelty, and hopefully it is punishable where ever you live.

Again, I'm so sorry. I couldn't even imagine the pain you must be feeling. Remember that you have this community here if you need people to talk to <3


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Any updates..... ? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Sorry for the long wait for an update..

I ended up having to euth both Spoou and Voda...

Zazzle, Spindle, and Loki are left. Thy are okay ".

I have my rats with me and they are healthy, this wa just so very hard to deal with....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SheWroteLove1 (Jan 18, 2013)

Can you call a taxi or something? Parents? Friends? Family? I would call your vet even and see if they can offer transport...

I'm so very sorry to hear you're in this situation! Please don't hesitate to message me if you need support


----------



## SheWroteLove1 (Jan 18, 2013)

Whoops, didn't see your last post.

I'm so sorry to hear this  You did what was best for your rats, however. You put them out of their misery. Know that your rats love you and are looking down on you from the rainbow bridge, waiting for you to come someday. They're happy, healthy, and thanking you for all that you've done for them. <3 As I said, don't hesitate to message me, text me, or call me any time if you need support!


----------

